# [SOLVED] Excel 2010 to Excel 5.0/95



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am trying to save some Excel 2010 (.xlsx) files as Excel 5.0/95 format (.xls).

In Excel 2010 there are two options for .xls files, one is Excel 97-2003 and the other is 5.0/95.

No matter which one I choose, they cannot be read in Excel 95.

Is there something I am missing?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Excel 2010 to Excel 5.0/95*

You can use any third party .Xlsx to .xls converter like:

Download: Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint File Formats - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Excel 2010 to Excel 5.0/95*

So why should this work if Microsoft's own conversion doesn't?

I would rather be able to do this in Excel than have to download more software and add more potential stumbling blocks into the equation.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Excel 2010 to Excel 5.0/95*

Are you receiving error as " this file is created in newer version of excel or you need newer version to open it"?


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Excel 2010 to Excel 5.0/95*

I'm not sure as it's not for me.

As I understand it, Excel 97-2003 saves .xls BIFF8 but Excel 5.0/95 saves .xls BIFF5.

I want to be able to determine whether the files are actually saved as Binary File Format 8 or 5


----------

